# What are the side effects of anabolic steroids?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: My training partner is thinking of taking steroids. I told him not to because there are too many side effects. Can you give me a list of what they are? Answer: Before I answer your question I need to say a few things…First, let me congratulate you for being concerned for your partner’s well [...]

*Read More...*


----------

